# FS: 55 Gallon Tank and Stand Only-$125



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

NEW PRICE-100$ FOR TANK AND STAND!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Selling a 55 Gallon Tank,Lid,2 Lights and Wooden Stand...No filter or anything included. It is a great llooking tank just built my self a huge tank and would rather sell this than see it be sitting empty in my basement. No Trades, Only $100 Cash Firm.

PM if interested 

PIC ATTACHED IN LINKS BELOW:

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

This is priced to sell..just need room so someone pls take,it ASAP..125$$ firm.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Does it have any leaks? What is the condition of the tank? (scratches etc).thanks!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

It's in great condition..No leaks, I can't see any scratches on it.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re:tank*

New price take IT FOR 110$


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

100$ new price, no need for this tank just need room!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bump bump!!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Take it for only 100$$- bump bump!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Bump bump bump!!!!!!


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

Definitely a nice looking tank, and for a killer deal. I'd love to take it off your hands for you. Sadly, I'm a bit broke right now, so I can't afford it at the moment. Free bump for an awesome price. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bump bump!! only for 100$$ please take it off me someone!!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

If someone takes it for 100$ by tommorow evening i will throw in a free hujeta rocket gar!!


----------

